# What kind of outboard is it?



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

That is an OMC sea drives. Nifty little creation but this particular one is mounted all kinds of wrong.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Good, bad, ugly?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

After looking them up and reading a bit I think I'll be steering clear, thanks.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

firecat1981 said:


> Good, bad, ugly?


More along the lines of a lack of parts availability.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Looks like an inboard with an outboard


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

It's hard to tell from from the pictures, but it looks like someone took a standard outboard off and closed in the transom to mount this sea drive. 

Think of these things as an alternative for something like an Armstrong bracket. Only the sea drive is an all-in-one unit. 

This is what it is intended to look like


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I changed my mind. It a sea drive with an outboard to use in case the seadrive fails


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Both that Proline and that OMC are from the early 80's. I don't care what the guy says about it, it's a turd and a total project. If you want it as a project CC to rebuild, then I'd scrap the motor and the hull will need a complete gut-out and total rebuild. Then, you'd have something. Your looking at at least 10k for someone to do a complete re-do just on the hull (and that would be a cheap price). Otherwise, you know what's involved with doing it yourself.

Then you are looking at an aluminum engine bracket (not a Porta-Bracket), new or good used OB and all the controls, steering and electronics. I'm thinking with a new trailer, you'd be back to the $20k mark. You will still have a 19/20ft Proline that has no real value and the boat will still be a early 80's model. If it was a 70's 24ft Proline or same vintage Aquasport 222, then you'd have something. Otherwise, I'd pass.....


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

firecat1981 said:


> After looking them up and reading a bit I think I'll be steering clear, thanks.


Good call passing on that thing even though proline made a good boat probably needs way to much work


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Agree, the OMC Seadrives were junk from day one.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I am looking for a project to rebuild, but not really that one, the hull isn't the style I'm really looking for. I would have most likely junked the motor either way in favor of something less exotic. The search continues.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Firecat, there are a couple sweet Aquasport222 hulls on Craigslist.... You've got skills and a penchant for pain, lol. That's what you should be restoring.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I fully agree with you, but I can't fit the 222, I was looking at a few 175's, but haven't found the right one just yet. Really I'd like something like a cobia sunskiff, just a rolled edge tub that I could build out quickly, but all the ones I've seen are complete train wrecks. I'm just slowly trolling the sites, and if something strikes my fancy I'll jump on it.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

firecat1981 said:


> I fully agree with you, but I can't fit the 222, I was looking at a few 175's, but haven't found the right one just yet. Really I'd like something like a cobia sunskiff, just a rolled edge tub that I could build out quickly, but all the ones I've seen are complete train wrecks. I'm just slowly trolling the sites, and if something strikes my fancy I'll jump on it.


Not sure what your budget is, but here are some more to look through:

https://spacecoast.craigslist.org/boa/5836332203.html
https://spacecoast.craigslist.org/boa/5835791570.html
https://spacecoast.craigslist.org/boa/5837669449.html


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks, I'll consider anything, but I'm sticking local. After driving all over the state looking at different boats, all that were misrepresented, I decided to wait until something convenient shows up.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Proline must have used these motors from the factory cause I just found another. I know Boston whaler used them a bunch.

http://tampa.craigslist.org/psc/bod/5839652673.html


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Hate to say it, but that boat is no different than the 1st one you looked at. That Johnson is also the same motor as the OMC.

Maybe check with the guys at Hammerhead in Tampa to see what project boats they have coming in.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I wasn't looking to buy it, just looking around. I am in no rush at the moment, might even table it till next year.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

omc made johnson / rude in their early days and then came out their own called sea-drive.
engineered disaster as i heard it..
similar parts from 81-92


----------

